# Question On Mounting An Indicator On Noga



## GAtkins (May 20, 2016)

All,

First post here, complete newb, total idiot, willing to learn.  Taking a class at the local VoTech.

I have a Noga and both a dial indicator (Mitutoyo) and a dial test indicator (Interapid).  The Noga I have has the multi-mount on the end with the red dot and can hold 3/8, 5/8, lug back, and maybe a metric or two.

Because of my newbness, I have no clue how to mount these things on the Noga.  The stem housing on the Mitutoyo will go in the large hole with some difficulty, but the the stem and entire gage are not at an optimal angle.

Done anyone have pictures of different gages mounted on the Noga that could enlighten me?

Looks like a great forum and great people around here.  I'm glad to be a part of the group.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Glenn Atkins


----------



## Bob Korves (May 20, 2016)

You did not mention using the knurled knob to loosen the clamp on the side of the multi sized adapter.  If you do not know, loosening the knob loosens things and allows an easier fit for the indicator, and also allows the multi fit to be swiveled in the opening it is fitted to.  If you have the fine adjustment at the indicator end, it can be helpful to arrange things so the indicator face is facing the opposite direction from the fine adjust knob.  But, of course, do what works for what you are trying to achieve.  Also, Noga makes a bunch of indicator mounts, with lots of different arrangements and different sizes for mounting things.  The model number of your Noga and the stem diameter of your Mitutoyo indicator would be helpful.


----------



## GAtkins (May 20, 2016)

Bob,

Thanks for the help.  The Noga I have is the MG71003, which has the FA1500 fine adjustment and the FA1510 that holds 6mm, 8mm, 3/8, dovetail, and back lug.

And the Mitutoyo I have is the 2416S-10 with a 3/8 stem diameter.

Yes, I know that about Noga, but their website is extremely not user friendly.

Glenn


----------



## GAtkins (May 20, 2016)

I'm most interested in using the back lug to mount the indicator such that the plunger points straight out of the Noga.

Glenn


----------



## Bob Korves (May 20, 2016)

Do you have a 5/16" adapter post for the lug back?


----------



## GAtkins (May 20, 2016)

No I don't, but that's the exact setup I'm looking for.  Where's the best place to get stuff like that for different configurations?

Thanks again Bob.

Glenn


----------



## kd4gij (May 20, 2016)

I usually find things like that hiding in a piece of round stock. Just turn to size drill and tap


----------



## GAtkins (May 20, 2016)

Unfortunately, I'm doing things a little backwards.  I'm taking the lathe/mill class at the VoTech using industrial sized machines and accumulating tools now with the intention of getting a mini-lathe later this year.

Glenn


----------



## Bob Korves (May 20, 2016)

Interestingly, this:
http://www.flexbar.com/shop/pc/LUGBACK-ADAPTOR-p4999.htm
is about all I see after a couple simple searches.  I have several of them, different sizes, got them in tool lots, never paid much attention to them.  I am with kd4gij, it is simple enough to make, as simple as a 5/16" (or whatever size you are looking for) bolt with an unthreaded shank long enough to act as the post, and two jam nuts and flat washers to mount it to the lug back.  Tools required:  hack saw and file.  Source of materials:  local hardware store.


----------



## royesses (May 20, 2016)

Here are 2 more sources for the lug adapter stud:
http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/86422466
http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-Indicator-Attachment-Magnetic-Holder/dp/B0161BDQO8

If you are in a hurry the Harbor Freight cheap magnetic base comes with one.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 20, 2016)

GAtkins said:


> Unfortunately, I'm doing things a little backwards.  I'm taking the lathe/mill class at the VoTech using industrial sized machines and accumulating tools now with the intention of getting a mini-lathe later this year.
> 
> Glenn


Great! This is a perfect project for you to do in class!


----------



## GAtkins (May 20, 2016)

Steve Shannon said:


> Great! This is a perfect project for you to do in class!



That's actually a good idea.  We're actually making a mill stop.

Glenn


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 20, 2016)

I commend you for taking classes. I bought a Unimat right about the time I graduated high school. I played with it a lot, but never knew what to do and more importantly what not to do until I signed for adult-ed machine shop some ten or twelve years later. You'll have much better formed ideas about your mini-lathe as a result.


----------



## kd4gij (May 20, 2016)

:+1:  Steve beat me to it.


----------



## GAtkins (May 20, 2016)

Steve Shannon said:


> I commend you for taking classes. I bought a Unimat right about the time I graduated high school. I played with it a lot, but never knew what to do and more importantly what not to do until I signed for adult-ed machine shop some ten or twelve years later. You'll have much better formed ideas about your mini-lathe as a result.



Thanks.  That's what I was thinking too, as the skills are directly transferable, except for the dreaded manual change gears on the minis.

Also guys, thanks a ton for the links...much appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## Bob Korves (May 21, 2016)

royesses said:


> Here are 2 more sources for the lug adapter stud:
> http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/86422466
> http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-Indicator-Attachment-Magnetic-Holder/dp/B0161BDQO8
> 
> If you are in a hurry the Harbor Freight cheap magnetic base comes with one.


Just like MSC to not list the diameter of the post.  My only purchase from MSC had incorrect dimensions listed, and they would not pay return freight.  Done with them...
The Amazon unit is 1/4", which is not a size on Glenn's Noga base.  Might be able to force it into the 6 mm (.236")hole, my guess is 'not likely'.
I am surprised that Noga does not make one.
Glenn, I usually use DTI indicators with my Noga base using the back dovetail mount.  It gives a narrow "finger" sort of probe that gets into tight areas easily, and the indicator can be set up to read easily.  I can well understand that as a beginner you do not want to purchase a bunch of tools, just an idea to consider for the future.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 21, 2016)

Glenn,
Have you looked at some of the YouTube videos by Keith Rucker, Adam Booth, and Oxtoolco about Noga holders? If not, you might get a lot out of them. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## royesses (May 21, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Just like MSC to not list the diameter of the post.  My only purchase from MSC had incorrect dimensions listed, and they would not pay return freight.  Done with them...
> The Amazon unit is 1/4", which is not a size on Glenn's Noga base.  Might be able to force it into the 6 mm (.236")hole, my guess is 'not likely'.
> I am surprised that Noga does not make one.
> Glenn, I usually use DTI indicators with my Noga base using the back dovetail mount.  It gives a narrow "finger" sort of probe that gets into tight areas easily, and the indicator can be set up to read easily.  I can well understand that as a beginner you do not want to purchase a bunch of tools, just an idea to consider for the future.



Thanx for the correct info Bob. I had not paid attention to the sizes listed. As you said those adapters are not friendly to a google search. I feel your pain with MSC. I only use them when they have high percentage off sales. Since they inflate the heck out of the normal prices the 60% off gets the price back down to reasonable. I guess someone has to pay for the overnight free upgrade shipping. Nothings free. I have purchased thousands of dollars of products from them and have been lucky. I have not had to return anything. I have purchased magnetic bases that always came with the  3/8" lug adapter. The two Noga bases that I purchased did not include them though. I agree it is simple enough to make them.

Roy


----------



## Bob Korves (May 21, 2016)

royesses said:


> Thanx for the correct info Bob. I had not paid attention to the sizes listed. As you said those adapters are not friendly to a google search. I feel your pain with MSC. I only use them when they have high percentage off sales. Since they inflate the heck out of the normal prices the 60% off gets the price back down to reasonable. I guess someone has to pay for the overnight free upgrade shipping. Nothings free. I have purchased thousands of dollars of products from them and have been lucky. I have not had to return anything. I have purchased magnetic bases that always came with the  3/8" lug adapter. The two Noga bases that I purchased did not include them though. I agree it is simple enough to make them.
> 
> Roy


I have several sizes on hand, and did not buy any of them new.  So it probably is wise to think about what size will work best for you.  Making one, you do not need to try to copy Starrett with hardening, nice knurling, and a smooth blackened finish.  It is a pretty simple thing to make if you stick to functionality.

My guess is that 90+ percent of MSC orders come from people who are not spending their own money, so they like the quick service, and ignore the lack of customer good will.  Funny thing is, their sister company ENCO has very good customer service, better prices, and will take care of any problems with your order with no excuses, on their nickle.  I also read somewhere that you can put in an order with ENCO using a MSC stock number, and the order goes through fine and you get a better price.  I need to try that someday and see if it works.


----------



## GAtkins (May 21, 2016)

If my information is correct, which given my luck it probably isn't, this will solve the 1/4 to 3/8 conversion.  True or false?

http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-PT00...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Thanks again for everyone's thoughts.

Glenn


----------



## royesses (May 21, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> I have several sizes on hand, and did not buy any of them new.  So it probably is wise to think about what size will work best for you.  Making one, you do not need to try to copy Starrett with hardening, nice knurling, and a smooth blackened finish.  It is a pretty simple thing to make if you stick to functionality.
> 
> My guess is that 90+ percent of MSC orders come from people who are not spending their own money, so they like the quick service, and ignore the lack of customer good will.  Funny thing is, their sister company ENCO has very good customer service, better prices, and will take care of any problems with your order with no excuses, on their nickle.  I also read somewhere that you can put in an order with ENCO using a MSC stock number, and the order goes through fine and you get a better price.  I need to try that someday and see if it works.



One of the adapters I have has a 1/4" with a split sleeve to fit 3/8".  I don't see the need for hardening it as you mentioned it's function that counts.
Most MSC customers are large corporations who get discounted pricing. Its poor saps like me that pay the full inflated price. It is true that MSC part numbers work on Enco. I've done that many times. Sometimes Enco doesn't show the product so I find it at MSC and then search for the part number. It always comes up and at a substantial reduction in price. Sometimes Enco is a little slow on shipping but I don't have a need for overnight so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## royesses (May 21, 2016)

GAtkins said:


> If my information is correct, which given my luck it probably isn't, this will solve the 1/4 to 3/8 conversion.  True or false?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-PT00...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> ...



Yes that is the 1/4 to 3/8 sleeve. Great job finding that.


----------



## GAtkins (May 21, 2016)

Thanks.  I found it through one of the links above, but I couldn't retrace the path of it for love nor money.  I've got that and this coming http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-Indicator-Attachment-Magnetic-Holder/dp/B0161BDQO8

Excuse my denseness, but how then does it attach to the lug on the DI?

When they come in, I'll let you know how it works out.

Thanks

Glenn


----------



## mksj (May 21, 2016)

The bushings are easy enough to make, you do not need a mill or a lathe to make them. Just get some plastic bushing material at you local hardware store of the correct OD and you can hand drill the ID. Ace Hardware often has an assortment of these in nylon, usually as bushings or standoffs. I cut a small slit along the length to allow some compressability.

On the lathe when you get to that point, agree with you on the change gears, just a lot of compromises on the smaller mini-lathes unless you plan to do just small stuff. You may consider a lathe in the a2x28 or 12x36 as a minimum. This gives you less change gears, more standard chuck mounts, more common tooling mounts and accessories. Something like the PM1228 looks to be a great starter lathe, unfortunately Quality Machine Tools does not have it shown on their site so worth contacting them if you go with a bigger lathe than a mini.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 21, 2016)

"Thanks. I found it through one of the links above, but I couldn't retrace the path of it for love nor money. I've got that and this coming http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-Indicator-Attachment-Magnetic-Holder/dp/B0161BDQO8"

Yes, those two should do the job and also give you flexibility down the road.


----------



## GAtkins (May 21, 2016)

Steve Shannon said:


> Glenn,
> Have you looked at some of the YouTube videos by Keith Rucker, Adam Booth, and Oxtoolco about Noga holders? If not, you might get a lot out of them.
> 
> 
> Steve Shannon




Steve,

I had seen some of those videos from the gents above but thanks for the links.

Glenn


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 23, 2016)

Had to Google "Noga", I now see that we have the remnants of several lying about the shop, they do not seem to hold up well to daily use as not one of them is still working.


----------



## kd4gij (May 23, 2016)

That is the first time hearing that. We had some in a production plant that where at least 15 years of hard use and worked just fine.


----------

